# &          / ?

## MrMisha

!
    ,       ,    .     ,     ,          .
  ,      ,  ,       ,             .        ,    ,            ,    . ,     :     ?
 ,     ?        -?
 ,   /  .
,    ,            - ,   .

----------

http://dbroker.com.ua/snyatie_s_ucheta

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...     ... --- !  ... **:       .  ,  9, 25 ...  6

----------


## MrMisha

> http://dbroker.com.ua/snyatie_s_ucheta

   ! ! ,          )))
   ,    ,           .  

> ...     ... --- !  ... **:       .  ,  9, 25 ...  6

            ,     .        ~70 ,      .

----------


## Victorious

,    :   "" ,   .    .

----------


## MrMisha

*Victorious*, ! . , ,      ?          ?     .
  ,     ,      2 ,   /  .   ?

----------

> ,    ,           .

          ...

----------

> ,     ,      2 ,   /  .   ?

   -   -   .        ,    ""   ,   .   

> ,    ,           .

        (     ) -        - "" - ,   . ,    ( " "   . )        . ,           .

----------

-  .  .     .  

> ,            ,    . ,     :     ?

   - .  (  ) -   ,     (    ).
"  " -  , ..          ().      ,   ,       .
  -      "" , ..      "  "  " ",        .  -     ,       .
    ,        ,         .      ,   .        -    ,   ,   " ",      - .       - (    ),   ,        . 
  ,   -   .  ,  (     ,    /),        (      ,     ).

----------


## derikpro

> ,           .

                -.     . 
.   .

----------


## MrMisha

> "  " -  , ..          ().      ,   ,       .

     ,  ,  ,       ,    .    ,  ,          ,     .   ,    ,     : -     50-100 ,         ,   , ,    ,     ,    ,   ,  .

----------

> -  .  .     .

  ?           -,    "" () -  .
  ""   ,     ,     .   ,    .   

> ,  ,  ,       ,

         - , ,     .  -. ..        .  - ,  .

----------


## Victorious

> , ,      ?          ?     .

      ,      .    (     -  )   1 .    ,    .

----------


## MrMisha

.        .

----------


## derikpro

*MrMisha*, 
     ,         ,    -    -  . 
   ,           ,  ,                -,        .

----------


## andy

.         .-         :      ""   +            
  -:
  ,     -,            .                   ,        ,   ,                1 +\- (,   1,        )     -.     20                   -

 ,     

..                  (             .       -     , ,   )   350 . (  ,     ).

----------


## MrMisha

,     ?
    350.   ,     .    ,    2000$         ))))

----------

> .        .

  andy    - . 
  -     .        .   

> ,     ?

              - ..     .   

> (             .

  :
   ,  8:00  17:15 (  12  13)
66-07-49
(     ).

----------


## andy

> ,     ?
>     350.   ,   ** .    ,    2000$         ))))

  "  " - *!    -

----------

> ""   +

  +100500.      .     ,                    .    -  - .

----------


## MrMisha

,        ( ),       .     ,     ,         .
  ,        ,  -       ?

----------


## andy

> ,        ( ),       .     ,     ,         .
>   ,        ,  -       ?

   ,    .  :      ,   ,         -

----------

> (      ,     ).

  *MrMisha*,      ,        . ,       ,   .    

> ,  ,  ,       ,    .

  ,   . ""    " "   .   ,    .
  .    ,  ""   . /     / .    ,  ,    ,  .
        ,     .       .

----------


## MrMisha

. ,   .,       ,  , ,           (  ,   ),        .           ,   ,  .
  .      2000 .    ,        ?))))))

----------


## andy

> . ,   .,       ,  , ,           (  ,   ),        .           ,   ,  .
>   .      2000 .    ,        ?))))))

   ,  -

----------


## MrMisha

, ,         -  .

----------


## andy

> , ,         -  .

     -   ,      .

----------


## MrMisha

> 

  , )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   .,       ,  , ,           (  ,   ),

----------

> ,        ?))))))

  , ,  .   . .   -  .              ..             (   ), ..    ""       /    ,      .   .     100500,   .
   ,        ,   - 0.   -  .

----------


## MrMisha

.     ,  .

----------


## andy

> .     ,  .

      //    ?    " "?

----------


## MrMisha

,      ,   .

----------


## froguz

.      ,    ,     -.        ? .
   -   ,    ,    .   : " :   ..."

----------


## andy

> ,      ,   .

                 .    ,   ,     "" .         .       ,           

> .      ,    ,     -.        ? .
>    -   ,    ,    .   : " :   ..."

     ,  ,   -,       -.      .  , -   ,       /  (-)   (   - \ ).  ,          -
      ,   :       
  - -, -, , -     -     .          
   ,        ,  .     :     ,  ,     (   )           . ,      ,

----------


## MrMisha

> 

       ?   ,   ,   .          ,     .       ,     . ,      .

----------


## andy

> ?   ,   ,   .          ,     .       ,     . ,      .

    ,  " "    - "   !"

----------


## MrMisha

,     100-120,     .           ,    .

----------


## zmey

...  ,             ...
   -  -    ,  ""    .  -  ,  .
  2- -     -     ,  "" -   (   ).
  3- -      ,  ,   ,  -   ,   (  200 )-   ,    ,        "  "-   ...
  4- -          ""    (     )   -      ....    ...   .  ,    2          ""      ,          .    ,         . (    -  ,     - )
 -    . 
  -     -     ,    , .          (  ,  )    ""  ,     ""        ,      ...  (  ). ,         ,     ,     ,    ,          ...  " "    ....
      ( 41)      ,       -  ""  ...     ,  60          ( ) 
   .  
 -    ,     , ,   ,     ,   ,   .     .    ,         " "...    -???    ...     ,    - ...

----------


## andy

> ...  ,             ...
>    -  -    ,  ""    .  -  ,  .
>   2- -     -     ,  "" -   (   ).
>   3- -      ,  ,   ,  -   ,   (  200 )-   ,    ,        "  "-   ...
>   4- -          ""    (     )   -      ....    ...   .  ,    2          ""      ,          .    ,         . (    -  ,     - )
>  -    . 
>   -     -     ,    , .          (  ,  )    ""  ,     ""        ,      ...  (  ). ,         ,     ,     ,    ,          ...  " "    ....
>       ( 41)      ,       -  ""  ...     ,  60          ( ) 
>    .  
>  -    ,     , ,   ,     ,   ,   .     .    ,         " "...    -???    ...     ,    - ...

   ...

----------


## MrMisha

,  .
     ?
     3 ,    .      (-, ).    ,      ,      .

----------


## andy

.  -  50-  "" 49 .     "!"    60 "".   -  
      ,

----------


## MrMisha

,         45,  ,     .
, ,   30 ,   .
3      (  ),     ,    ,       (   ),     18,5  (),    20,5,       .
   :     ,              .
    ,    (   ),   ,  2,8  ,   -   ,       ,    - 3,6 ( 3,8).     .  ,      ,    .  ,      ,    ,        ,         .

----------

> ,    .

    ...

----------


## alexx76

.         ..  .       .        ..  .     .   .

----------

